# CHIENGORA (Dog Wool)



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone heard of this before? Here's a website that talks about it; 
Chiengora Fibers - Welcome to Chiengora Fibers- Customized Dog Hair Fiber and Apparel

Anyway, so the last time Rogan was as the pro groomers, she saved Rogan's puppy fur and spun it into yarn... here's what it looks like!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Now that is too cool! What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that just from one grooming? I knew people spun dog hair but I didn't know it had a name. I knit and will have to keep this in mind when I get my Spoo. That yarn is beautiful, I'd love to see other colors. Was it dyed at all?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I have heard about this and always wanted to do it but never found a place to. Do you get enough to make a scarf ? How much hair did you send to her and what was the cost for what you have pictured ? Such a neat idea.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> I have heard about this and always wanted to do it but never found a place to. Do you get enough to make a scarf ? How much hair did you send to her and what was the cost for what you have pictured ? Such a neat idea.


If you do a search on Etsy, for chiengora you'll find people on there that will spin your dog's fur for you into wool, you just send them the fur, and they charge anywhere from $10 - $12 (and up) per ounce of finished product. 
I had no idea this even existed, so I did some research after I heard how much Rogan's yard was going to cost... she has 7 ounces!! I'm not sure I'm going to buy it, but it's tempting... I would love a cool hat like this one: 







that one isn't dog hair yarn, this one is :








Angelfiber humane fibers from our best friends by angelfiber she uses Malamute and WOLF hair!!! 
I'm pretty sure Rogan's hair was spun together with another fiber, shetland wool I think to give it more body...


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a beautiful purse made out of my parti poodles fur. Its black and white, separate colors, not blended together where it looks grey, and its trimmed in teal alpaca with a black ribbon and beading. I had it made after clipping our poodles coat of in competition at Groom Expo.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Very cool thanks for the info!


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a shawl that is made from my show poodle's coat. It is purple and white. You have to mix the fiber with wool or some other fiber otherwise poodle fiber tends to felt. I have an extra skein of yarn left over.
Karen 

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1232843232921_1584362759_544797_4021486_n.jpg


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

here are more pics of it:
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1239487999036_1584362759_561609_3089412_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1239487959035_1584362759_561608_4728404_n.jpg

http://hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hs201.snc3/20840_1232843272922_1584362759_544798_5607399_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1232843192920_1584362759_544796_3077118_n.jpg

And the gang...at the home of the lady who did the spinning! She invited them all to come...she is itching to get her hands on my black girl's fiber and my friend talked to her yesturday with her Parti boy...Tripp (Rumor's son from Tintlet poodles--GiGi x Rumor Breeding)


http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1239490039087_1584362759_561611_1970808_n.jpg

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs146.snc3/17340_1239489999086_1584362759_561610_6041868_n.jpg


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cool Heather. Can You have something that is made from his coat??


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

People come up with just about anything! Thanks for sharing - good to see whats out there. Although I don't get all the excitement lol.


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

those same pics were shown to me as examples of patterns you can do with dog yarn. I think they are patterns that can be purchased or simply examples...
Karen


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Is that just from one grooming? I knew people spun dog hair but I didn't know it had a name. I knit and will have to keep this in mind when I get my Spoo. That yarn is beautiful, I'd love to see other colors. Was it dyed at all?


yes, this is just from one grooming... but he was in a big puppy coat and there was a lot of hair that came off! I've posted before and after pics here somewhere. This yarn wasn't dyed, but it was combined with another fiber, I believe it was Shetland wool... check Etsy, there's lots of other options on there... and the website I posted earlier has some amazing examples!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Very cool Heather. Can You have something that is made from his coat??


basically, I buy the wool from her and can have it made into whatever I want... I think a newsboy hat would be cool (like the black on in the pic on pg 1) ... and then maybe matching mitts from a future grooming... we do live in Canada after all!! And Dog Fur wool is 80 % warmer then normal wool! I had never heard of this til now!! pretty cool eh?!


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

The shawl I have is VERY cozy!!!

...and pretty, too...
Karen


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

maybe I can arrange to have all your poodles clipped fur sent to me and I'll get it spun into yarn for you all!! lol


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That's cool! My breeder felted miniatures from her dogs hair, which is also a cool idea.


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah, fiber art & poodles, two of my favorite things (I've also had Angora rabbits & a Persian cat. )

I had an online groomer friend that had been saving bags of the best wool & offered to mail it to me! (at the time, I was buried in alpaca, & spinning that was testing my skill level quite enough.)

It's gorgeous yarn (and I had already planned on saving Alf's pretty red puppy coat, for similar purposes!)

OT, the double coat of my Manx just slickered off *half a wastebasket* full of soft, fluffy undercoat. I could knit a hat from a cat.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I just hope it does not have a "doggy smell" when wet :rofl:


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> I just hope it does not have a "doggy smell" when wet :rofl:


The only time my poodle has ever smelled like a dog, was when he jumped in a stinky, mucky pool of water at the beach. :island:


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

No more than a cashmere sweater will make you smell like a goat!


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

We had a Samoyed when I was a kid and my mom spun his hair into wool, knitted it and we all had mitts and scarves. I still have mine to remind me of my pet. If you have a "pioneer" village near you I bet they'd do it for you probably for less than a business would.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I have a beautiful purse made out of my parti poodles fur. Its black and white, separate colors, not blended together where it looks grey, and its trimmed in teal alpaca with a black ribbon and beading. I had it made after clipping our poodles coat of in competition at Groom Expo.


P2P - I'd love to see a picture!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Here it is, front and back.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh and heres the dog it came from after grooming


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

That is too cool where did you get it made?


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG this is so cool! I would love to have something made from Stella's hair someday.
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

It was made by Danelle German at Cattyshack Creations. She is no longer spinning and is selling that aspect of her business/empire. If anyone is interested in buying the business, contact me. In the meantime, I will be using this new company for mynclients who want keepsake items


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I love to knit. ( I just ordered more yarn) I joked about spinning poodle hair but that was it only a joke!!! I think this is sort of funny. But what's the difference dog hairs or sheep wool? I personally don't like the smell of wet wool. i wonder if the dog yarn smells like wet dog?


----------

